# Checking Nikon shutter actuations on a MAC



## BillM (Dec 30, 2014)

I just found this and thought others might find it useful.

How to check shutter count with a Mac: Nikon DX SLR (D40-D90, D3000-D7100) Talk Forum: Digital Photography Review

"If you are using a Mac, you don't have to download anything to check the shutter actuation count.

Open the image with the Preview application. Then, from the Tools menu choose Show Inspector. Click on the second column (with the letter 'i" in the circle). Click the Nikon column. Then check the value for the ShutterCount."



I am thinking of selling my D800 so I wanted to verify the shutter count.


----------



## wfooshee (Jan 2, 2015)

Doesn't apply only to the Mac. Shutter count will show in properties of a photo in Windows, too.

BUT.......

In many Nikon cameras the RAW file does not include shutter count, but the JPG does, so you have to have the camera shoot JPG or RAW+JPG to get it.

Right-click the JPG file in Windows, go to the Details tab, and scroll through.

In what limited searching I've done on this (trying to help my Canonite brother) I could not find a way to get shutter count from his Canon camera.


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 2, 2015)

wfooshee said:


> ..........In many Nikon cameras the RAW file does not include shutter count, but the JPG does, so you have to have the camera shoot JPG or RAW+JPG to get it........



If a raw file doesn't include it, where does it come from when you save it as a JPEG?


----------



## wfooshee (Jan 2, 2015)

A JPG saved from a RAW file won't have it. A JPG made by the camera will have it. The camera has to produce the JPG file.


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 2, 2015)

First time I've heard that one.


----------



## wfooshee (Jan 3, 2015)

I won't say it's across the line, but my D5000 was that way, and so is my D7000. The shutter count is in a JPG that the camera wrote, but not in an NEF, and saving an NEF as a JPG doesn't magically produce the shutter count. It has to be an in-camera JPG. At least on the cameras I've used.
Pro bodies might be different. as pros might actually expect to run against an expected shutter life with their cameras.
(Says the hobbyist whose D7000 is over 45,000.... clicks....)

Double-checking, I see that I was mistaken when I said the Details tab of the file's properties in Windows would show the shutter count; it does not.

I use Opanda as an EXIF reader/editor, and it shows the shutter count. My non-pro version does not open NEF files, though, so maybe I misunderstood when I read on some forums to use JPG out of the camera to get the shutter count. It may simply be so the free EXIF utilities can find it! 

Checking another method, I got a shutter count on myshuttercount.com from NEF files, so I stand corrected on that count. So to speak.


----------

